# Where to find 2.5 lbs CO2 cylinder?...



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

So, I didn't put this in The "wanted" ad section because I'm looking to buy from EITHER a store, or from someone if possible. 

So, if you know a place that FOR A FACT sells 2.5 lbs co2 tanks, please let me know. I contacted several places to no avail, and quite frankly, I'm tired of calling around. So I thought I'd post here, cause hey, that's what fellow aquarist friends are for, right? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Bebu said:


> So, I didn't put this in The "wanted" ad section because I'm looking to buy from EITHER a store, or from someone if possible.
> 
> So, if you know a place that FOR A FACT sells 2.5 lbs co2 tanks, please let me know. I contacted several places to no avail, and quite frankly, I'm tired of calling around. So I thought I'd post here, cause hey, that's what fellow aquarist friends are for, right?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I assume you checked my list of stores and contacted them.

Last I checked, Camcarb carries them, but they were about the same price as a 5 pound cylinder. Even if they do not have them now, they surely can order them in for you.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

The Dive Shop in New Market along Davis near (I think) Bayview.


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> I assume you checked my list of stores and contacted them.
> 
> Last I checked, Camcarb carries them, but they were about the same price as a 5 pound cylinder. Even if they do not have them now, they surely can order them in for you.


Yes. Checked, and called those and then some...

As far as prices go, I also found what you said to be true. I found a few online "home beer brewing" stores, and they were charging close to the 5 lbs price. With shipping, the price would be nearly prohibitive. That's why I'm looking for a "bricks & mortar" store..

I'll call Camcarb again and as how much it would be if they ordered it for me. And I'll call the dive shop if I can find the address and name..

Thanks for the replies.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Why a 2.5lb? doing a nano setup and want something small to hide? Have you considered a paintball setup?
I inject co2 in 2 tanks out of 9 tanks I have. I have 4 paintball tanks 24oz it's about 2lbs If the person fills the co2 to the max. Now for 4 paintball tanks it cost as much as a 10-20lb tank but I'm getting less. However I don't like lifting heavy things, a 10-20lb full is quite heavy. and places that fill co2 closes early, I think camcarb closes around 5pm or so while a paintball arena closes around midnight. it cost around 5-6 bucks per bottle of refill and I refill them around 3 times each year. yes I'm paying more for refills then a big co2 tank but it's convenient for me. I don't have to take a half day off work once or twice a year just to refill co2. I can come home have dinner watch tv, shower then go refill at 11pm if I wanted too. I have 4 paintball tanks so 2 is always being used, when those are out I have my other 2 to replace them, and when I have time I will fill the 2 empty ones and repeat. On my 45 gallon breed it only last around 2 months or so with the solenoid. on my 5 gallon it last around 5-6 months with the solenoid 3-4 months without.


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

coldmantis said:


> Why a 2.5lb? doing a nano setup and want something small to hide? Have you considered a paintball setup?
> I inject co2 in 2 tanks out of 9 tanks I have. I have 4 paintball tanks 24oz it's about 2lbs If the person fills the co2 to the max. Now for 4 paintball tanks it cost as much as a 10-20lb tank but I'm getting less. However I don't like lifting heavy things, a 10-20lb full is quite heavy. and places that fill co2 closes early, I think camcarb closes around 5pm or so while a paintball arena closes around midnight. it cost around 5-6 bucks per bottle of refill and I refill them around 3 times each year. yes I'm paying more for refills then a big co2 tank but it's convenient for me. I don't have to take a half day off work once or twice a year just to refill co2. I can come home have dinner watch tv, shower then go refill at 11pm if I wanted too. I have 4 paintball tanks so 2 is always being used, when those are out I have my other 2 to replace them, and when I have time I will fill the 2 empty ones and repeat. On my 45 gallon breed it only last around 2 months or so with the solenoid. on my 5 gallon it last around 5-6 months with the solenoid 3-4 months without.


I currently have a similar setup - one 24oz and one 32oz tank... and yes, paintball shops are usually quite handy refill stations. The shop were I used to live refilled for free 5 times out of 10.

However, when one runs out (usually ever 4 months), I still have to go out and refill the now empty one. I would like to get a tank that lasts longer, and use the paintball tanks as backup. This way, I can refill less frequently and hit up a gas shop on a Saturday when I need to refill the larger tank.

2.5 lbs tanks are usually 14.5" - handle included. That's just enough to fit under my cabinet. I can't go any bigger.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

